# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Доносить стыдно или это гражданская позиция?

## Irina

*Доносить стыдно или это гражданская позиция?*

Американская ассоциация Business Software Alliance объявила, что заплатит $1 млн. тому, кто донесет на своего шефа, использующего нелицензионные компьютерные программы.


*Тельман ГДЛЯН, экс-следователь по особо важным делам Генпрокуратуры СССР:*

- Давайте возьмем этот пример США для борьбы с нашей преступностью. При уровне криминализации России эта мера оправданна. А если кто против - им можно ответить: а вы не совершайте преступления, и тогда никто на вас не донесет.

*Нонна МОРДЮКОВА, народная артистка СССР:*

- Если детскому дому грозит пожар, то доносить надо! А стучать по мелочам - некрасиво.

*Аркадий ИНИН, писатель, сценарист:*

- Я не понимаю слово «доносить». Я понимаю слово «информировать» - о всяком подозрительном человеке и действиях. А если кто хочет слить гадости, то это дело правоохранительных органов отделять зерна от плевел и наказывать за ложные доносы.

*Виктор ИЛЮХИН, зампред Комитета Госдумы по безопасности:*

- Донос - это лживость, перемешанная с правдой. А сообщить о преступлении - это гражданская позиция и даже необходимость. В советском кодексе была статья за несообщение о преступлении. Сейчас ее нет. Но если практику США перенести к нам - начнется вакханалия. Это превратится в бизнес. И будут калечиться судьбы.

*Светлана ГЛЕБОВА, специалист Департамента по курортам и туризму администрации Краснодарского края:*

- Смотря на кого и кому. Вчера, например, я не посчитала за труд позвонить в милицию, когда увидела, что трое мужчин что-то пилят в зарослях жасмина. Оказалось, хотели унести часть забора.
*
Станислав РАДКЕВИЧ, руководитель Департамента аналитики группы компаний «Никколо М»:*

- Перефразируя Окуджаву, в России доносительство - это не гражданская позиция и не способ зарабатывания денег, а образ жизни.

*Александр РОДИОНОВ, оператор, Ярославль:*

- Как Моника Левински - стыдно, как Рихард Зорге - гражданская позиция.

*Виктор АНПИЛОВ, лидер «Трудовой России»:*

- Донос ради получения прибыли - это противоестественно для человеческого сообщества! Пример Америки показывает, как рыночная страна опускает человека до уровня примата. И мы туда же.
*
Анатолий ПАХОМОВ, мэр Анапы:*

- Нужно доносить, если что-то угрожает жизни и здоровью людей, экологии! У нас в городе, например, проверяется каждый факт загрязнения моря, сбрасывания мусора в леса. Подло доносить про личную жизнь людей.

*Ермак, читатель сайта*

- У нашего начальника был штатный стукач, которого он сделал начальником отдела программирования: а этот человек не написал ни одной программы!(материалы КП)

*А что вы думаете об этом?*

----------


## Irina

Считаю, что доносить стыдно в любом случае. Не представляю себе жизни, когда все друг за другом следят и стучат. Кому нужна такая гражданская позиция, которая формирует из людей трусов и стукачей.

----------


## BiZ111

Я бы сделал наоборот: 1 млн. сдавшему своего шефа, который использует лицензионный софт. В СНГ

----------


## kalita

Стучать мерзко. Презираю стукачей и вряд ли приму когда-либо такую вот гражданскую позицию.

----------


## .29

> Стучать мерзко. Презираю стукачей и вряд ли приму когда-либо такую вот гражданскую позицию.


А если кто-то ворует, скажем, игрушки, идущие детдомовским детям, и продает их на сторону? 

В итоге ты презирала бы себя за то, что донесла, или за то, что е донесла?

----------


## Irina

> А если кто-то ворует, скажем, игрушки, идущие детдомовским детям, и продает их на сторону? 
> 
> В итоге ты презирала бы себя за то, что донесла, или за то, что е донесла?


Я думаю это не донос а скорее информирование о преступлении. Как-то плохо к такому действию подходят слова стукачество и донос. У них несколько иной смысл я думаю.

----------


## Mouse

О стукачах...
Аркадий Абрамов

  ВСЕГДА   "УШКИ  на  МАКУШКЕ",
  ЗНАЮТ   "ДЫШАТ  чем  СТАРУШКИ",
  на  первый  взгляд - "ни Бэ, ни Мэ".
   ("CТУЧАТ"  ТАКИЕ - В  КГБ!)...

КГБ - давно уж нет!
Отцвёл, 
Как одуванчиков букет.
Стукачество же,
Процветает.
Стукач не истребим.
Любым властям - необходим
И прилипает!

----------


## .29

> Я думаю это не донос а скорее информирование о преступлении. Как-то плохо к такому действию подходят слова стукачество и донос. У них несколько иной смысл я думаю.


Например?

----------


## JAHolper

Я думаю здесь зависит от представлений самого стукача о том, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо.
Например, как по мне, если человек припарковался в неположенном месте, то сообщать об этом гаишникам будет как-то не очень красиво. А если человек поехал в стельку бухой, то не красиво будет об этом промолчать.

----------


## SDS

Осведомители всегда были нужны власти. 
Она ж далеко живёт от народных будней .
За заборами, охранами, бронеавтомобилями, спецбригадами... 
Она никого так не боится, как своего народа.
А что б знать его мнение и настроение - ей и нужен стукач.
При настоящей народной власти стукачей не может быть по определению.

----------


## kalita

> А если кто-то ворует, скажем, игрушки, идущие детдомовским детям, и продает их на сторону? 
> 
> В итоге ты презирала бы себя за то, что донесла, или за то, что е донесла?


Доносить стыдно. Потому что донос это не информирование, а именно кляуза заведомо на невиновного человека.

----------


## SDS

А чем кляуза от доноса отлична?

----------


## .29

> Доносить стыдно. Потому что донос это не информирование, а именно кляуза заведомо на невиновного человека.


И донос, и кляуза - информирование.
Кляуза - заведомо ложный донос. Любая кляуза - донос, но не любой донос кляуза.

----------


## Mouse

В моём понимании, если невинного обвиняют, то это клевета. А когда информируют об преступлении - это не донос. А вот когда человек совершает небольшой проступок, от которого никто не пострадает, но этот человек может получить выгоду от чего-нибудь (например, нашел клад, не представляющий исторической ценности, и не сообщил), то вот тогда срабатывает обычная зависть или жадность, и прознавший про это доносит.  Может я путаю лексическое значение или эмоциональную оценку слов, но мне так представляется ДОНОС.

----------


## SDS

Доно́с  — в старом русском праве — сообщение властям о преступлении. В современном словоупотреблении — сообщение властям (вообще любому начальству) о чьих-то действиях, предосудительных с точки зрения начальника, но не с точки зрения общества (либо о таких, которые, с точки зрения общества, являются мелкими проступками и частными конфликтами, в которые безнравственно вмешивать власть). Современное значение слова сугубо отрицательное; в юридическом словоупотреблении оно осталось только в термине «заведомо ложный донос».

<Википедия>

----------


## Mouse

> предосудительных с точки зрения начальника, но не с точки зрения общества


 j:
Представляется этакий боров в кресле и куча #опализов вокруг него с подобострастными глазёнками.

----------


## SDS

> j:
> Представляется этакий боров в кресле и куча #опализов вокруг него с подобострастными глазёнками.


Спи спокойно, пока тебя не коснётся...

----------

